# Weekly Competition 2015-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' U' F R' F2 U F2 U2
*2. *F' U2 F' U F' U R2 F2 U2
*3. *F2 R U' F R U' R2 U2
*4. *R2 F R2 U' R' F' U'
*5. *R' F U F' U2 F' R F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L B R2 U2 R2 B2 D R U' L
*2. *B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' R U R' D2 R' B L' D' R'
*3. *L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 F' D' L' D' R B L2 U' B2 L2
*4. *B2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B' R' D' B' L' F2 U F2 U' L
*5. *D2 F2 R B2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' B' L2 D B2 L2 F' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' U2 R' F2 Rw2 U' L' B U' R' F2 D2 L B2 D' Uw2 U' Rw D2 B2 Uw' Rw' D2 B' F2 D2 Rw2 Fw' U L' B2 U2 F R Uw' F L' Rw' B2 L
*2. *Rw Uw2 L' Rw' R' B L' R D' U' B' L Fw Rw2 D' R2 Fw' D' L R Fw2 D R U2 L2 B2 F' U L2 Uw2 R Uw Fw' U' R2 D2 U2 Fw' D U2
*3. *L2 U' R' Fw F' D2 R' Uw R Fw D2 Rw F Rw2 U Fw F R2 U Rw2 R2 D' Uw L' U2 F2 D L2 Rw' R2 D Uw L Rw2 U F L' Rw' D Fw2
*4. *Rw U R' F D R' B2 Uw' F U2 F2 Rw Uw U B2 Uw2 L R F2 Uw U R' D2 Uw' L' R Fw U L2 Rw2 D' B2 Fw' D2 L U' L R Fw' Uw
*5. *Rw' U Fw' Rw B' D' R D' Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R D' R2 B2 Rw' D' Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' F' D Uw' U' F2 Rw2 F D Rw R2 U2 F' Rw F L' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Fw F Dw' Lw' Rw Bw Fw F Uw U2 L2 Dw2 Fw' L Lw Rw' R U' Lw2 D2 R' F Lw2 F R Uw' F D Lw' Rw Bw' L' R' Dw' R' Fw' F' Rw' F Dw2 Rw R2 Fw D Bw U Fw2 L' B Rw' Dw' Lw F2 L D B2 U2 R U2
*2. *Fw' D2 L2 Uw2 Bw2 D Uw Bw2 L' R D Dw2 Uw2 R' Uw' U B2 Bw Dw2 Uw' L Rw2 R' D' U B D2 Rw D Dw' U Bw Uw2 Fw' U' B' Bw' F' Dw Fw Lw2 D U' B Fw' Dw Fw Dw2 Bw F2 Uw2 L' Fw' F' Lw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 Lw' Bw'
*3. *Fw2 F Uw2 B2 Lw Rw R Uw' Bw Lw R' D' Lw2 Dw2 L Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B' Rw' D U2 Rw' F2 Dw2 Fw' Lw Fw' Dw2 F' Dw U2 L2 B2 R2 Fw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Fw F2 D2 Uw B2 Bw2 D' Bw' Fw D Fw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Rw' D' U2 F2
*4. *Dw2 B' Lw' Rw2 F2 L2 B2 Fw' D Dw2 Bw2 Fw R2 Fw R2 U Bw Fw2 Rw2 B' Bw D2 B2 F D' Rw2 D Lw Rw Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 R2 B2 Fw D Dw' U L2 U F U' L' Rw Dw2 L' F' U2 Fw' Lw' Rw D2 Bw L' D Dw Uw'
*5. *Lw' R' Dw Rw2 Dw2 R D' F L2 Dw Lw2 Rw' Dw' U' R' Uw2 Rw2 B D' Uw' L2 Rw D2 B' Bw Fw' F R Fw D' Dw L' Fw2 Dw F2 Lw2 R Uw L2 Bw D2 U' F' Dw Fw' L' Bw2 Uw U' Rw F2 Dw2 Fw Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 R2 B

*6x6x6*
*1. *U R 3U B' U 2R R' 3U 2U U' 2L2 B2 3R R2 2D L2 2D' L2 3R2 3F' L2 B' U R2 3U2 L2 2R U2 L' 2F R2 2F2 2L2 3R 2R 3F2 L' 2R 3U2 2L2 B F D' L 2R F 3U U 3R' 2R2 F D' 3U' 2U2 2F 2L' F D' L B2 2U 2B L' R2 2F 2L' F2 2L' 3R2 2R2
*2. *L 2R2 2B' D' 2D2 R 2D' 2B 2D2 2L' B' 3R' 2R 2F' 3R2 B 2R2 2U' 2L' 2F D' U B' 3U' 2U' R 3F' 2F' 2D B2 2B' 3F' 2U2 3F2 2L' R' 2F2 L' 3R' U 2B2 3F2 3U' 3R2 R 2B 2R2 D' 3R D' L' 3R 2U2 2R 2F' F 2U2 F 3R2 B2 2F 2L' 2R2 R D' 2L 2U B' 2B 3U2
*3. *2F' R2 B D' 2F' 2R' 2U2 U2 3F' D2 3U 2B' L2 F2 2R' 2B2 L F U' L' 2U' 3R' 2U 2R R2 B' 2L R' B' 3U' 2B2 D' 3U 2F U' B2 2L 2R B2 2B2 3F' U2 3F F' 3U U 3R' B' 2F 2L R2 B' 2L2 R D2 2D' U L R2 D 2D 3U B' 2B2 3R 2U' R2 2B2 2D2 F2
*4. *D' U' 2R 3U2 2B2 D 2F2 2D' 3F' F U' L2 2L' 3F' F 2U U' B2 L' 3U' 2B' L2 R' B' 2B 2U' 2F2 R2 B 2R2 B' 3F 3R' D 2D2 U 2L' 2B' 2R' 3U' 2B' 2U' 2L 2D U' B D2 2L2 2R2 R' 3U F U2 2R2 3F2 3R 3U 3R' R' B2 U2 F 2R B 2B2 3F F2 L2 2L 2D2
*5. *2B' D B' L2 3R' U' 2F R D' 2D' B 2D' 2B' 3U2 L2 2R2 3U 2F' D 2D2 3F2 2R' B 2R2 2B' F' 2U 2R2 R 2B2 2D2 B' 2B' 2L2 3U' L D 2D2 B' R2 3F' 2F' 3U U 2B' 2U2 B' 2L' 3R2 2R2 B' 3R2 U' 2F D' 2L2 3F' F 2U2 B' 3F 2F' F2 D' 2D' 2B2 F' D 3U 2U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *R U' 3L2 D 2D 2F2 3L 3R 3B2 2L 3U 2B D 3U 3R 2R2 R2 B2 2F2 F' 2D2 U' 2L2 F 3R F2 3U F' 3D L 2L 3L2 3U2 L B2 2B2 3B2 3F2 F' 3U2 U' 2B F2 2R' 3B' 3F2 2F' 2L' 3R 2R 2D2 B2 2B' 3B' F 2D U2 L2 3L' B2 2F L' 2L 3L2 3R 2D' 3U F2 D 3B F 2D U2 3L 2R D' 3U2 U' L' 3R2 F D U' 2R2 F' L R2 B' 3B' 3L2 B 3B' F 2L' 3U 2F' 3D2 3U2 2U2 U2
*2. *3R' 2B' 3B 3R' 2R R 2D2 U2 3F' 2U2 2F' 3U 3L' 2F2 F2 U' 2R' 3U2 2B' F' 3R' U' 2B2 3L 3F2 U 2B2 3R' R' 3F' D 2D2 2L 3L' 3D2 U' R' 2F' L' 2B L2 B2 2U 3F' D' 2B' U' R2 2D2 3U2 R2 2B2 D' 3U2 B2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' F 2D 2L D' 2B 3D2 3U' U' 3B2 R2 2U 3R' U2 B' F' 3R 2R 2U' 3R' B' 3F2 3D 2B 2L 3F 3U2 L2 2L' 3R 2R' F' 3U' 2U2 U' R' 2B2 2D2 3D 3U 2U 3L'
*3. *2D L2 3L2 D L' B' 3U2 2B2 2F2 D2 2D2 2U U 3F2 F2 2L D2 U 3R2 2B' 2L2 2R2 R' 3B U' 3R' 2D2 U' 2R2 3U2 B' 2F R' 3B 3U2 2L' D' 2D2 R2 2U' 3R U' 3R' 3U' 2F' 2L 3D' B' 2D 3B' 3D2 L' 2R 2B2 L 3R2 3F2 L' 3L' 2R R2 D 3D2 3R' D2 3U2 2U' 2L' 3B' U' L' 2R' 2F L 2B 3B L2 2U' 2B2 3B 3F F' 2L' 3L' F' 2L' 2R2 D' 3B 3D2 2B' D2 F2 3R2 2R 2F F' 3D 3F' L
*4. *3L2 2R2 B2 L2 3F F 2D' U 2L 2D' 3B' 2F' F' 3L R2 D' B 2U' B 3D2 2L 2D2 3D2 2L' 3L' 2F 3L 3F 2D 3U2 2U B2 2F' 3U2 3R R 3U R' 3F D 2L' 3R 2B2 2F2 D' 2D2 3D2 3U2 2L 3U' 3B2 L' 3L' F 2D' 3B U' 3F' 2L2 3D2 2U' 2R 3B' 2R' B' 2B D2 L2 3L' 3R R' 3D L' 2F' 2L U 3R2 F L' D2 3D 2B' 3F2 2R' 2F2 D 3B 3L' 2R B 3F2 F2 3R' 3B2 3L' R 3U2 2L' 2U2 U
*5. *B' 3B2 3F' 2L 3L 2R2 R D2 3F' 2F2 F' 2L 2R 2B 2U' 2R' 3D2 B' F 2L 2U2 2B2 R' 3B 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R' 3U 3R' 3B' 3D' 3B2 L2 3B2 2F F' D' 2U 3R2 F' L2 U2 B2 3B2 D 2L' 2F2 2D2 2F2 3D' R 3U' 3R' D' 3D' 2U2 U' 2R2 R2 2F' 3R 3D' 2F' 2L2 3L' R2 3B' 3D U' L2 2R' D 3F L 3R R' 3U' 3L2 R 2U2 3F2 2F' 3D 2R 3U 2U 2L R' D B2 3L2 3U' 3F2 D2 L2 U' B 2R 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F2 U2 R U' F' U F U2
*2. *F2 R F' U R U' F2 U' R' U'
*3. *F2 U' R U2 F' U2 F' R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 F U B' L B' D B R' B F2 D'
*2. *U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B' U' R' U R2 F2 U2 L F' D2
*3. *B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F' D U R' B' D2 F R D' B2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Fw' D' B F D2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw R' F' R' D' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F R B' D2 Uw2 B Fw D2 B Fw L' U2 R' Fw' F' L U2 Fw2 L' U'
*2. *Fw2 F2 D2 Uw Fw D2 Fw F' D B' L' D2 Uw' Rw' D U2 Rw B' Uw' L D2 U R' D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw L Rw2 F Uw' R B2 R2 F' Rw' R2 Fw' L2 R
*3. *F' Rw D2 U2 L' Rw2 F2 L Rw' D R' D2 Fw' Rw2 D' Uw' Rw R Fw U' Fw' U' Rw2 B' U Rw2 F D2 U' Fw R2 F2 R' Fw F2 L Uw' U2 L2 Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw R Bw F' Lw2 Fw' D2 Lw' U2 F2 D L' Rw R B Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F2 R2 D2 Uw' Lw B' D2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw R2 F' U Fw' L2 Bw2 Rw Dw2 R2 F' Dw' Lw' Rw D Dw U' F Dw2 L' D2 Dw2 Uw U'
*2. *Rw2 U2 Bw' U' Fw Uw2 F U' B' Rw B2 Fw' F D' B D Dw2 U2 Fw R2 B F L' Lw2 B L' D2 Dw U B' Bw2 F2 D' Fw' D' U2 Rw B L2 Fw' L' Bw2 U' Bw F2 Uw' Lw' F' L' B' D' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' D U' B' U2 B' Dw
*3. *R' Dw F Rw' Bw2 Uw L' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D B2 Fw2 F2 Uw B2 Dw Bw' Fw Uw' L' Rw2 R2 Dw Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw D2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Rw R' D' U' Bw2 U F Dw2 B' L B Bw R' F2 D2 Fw Rw Uw' F Uw' Lw2 D' U2 B2 D2 F' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 3U 2U2 L 2R' B 2B 2F2 3R' 2R R F2 2R2 B2 L U' L' 3U' R' 2U' 2R 2B' 2L' 3F' 2F 2R2 B D2 2F' 3R D' U 3R' B2 2L2 B2 2R2 R' 2D' 3U B2 L2 3R2 B' 3U' 3F2 3U 2R' B 2B 3F 2F' 2R R2 B2 R D' 2U 2B 2L2 3R 2U2 U 3F2 U2 B F2 R' D' 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 3U' 2L2 R' 3U' 2L' 2F2 F' 2R 3B' D' 3R 2R 3U' 2B 3D' U2 L 2B L' F 2L 3U2 2F' F2 3L2 D2 B F' 3D2 2B 2F2 L' 2L 3L B2 2R2 2F2 3L 3B' 2D' 3D B' 3F2 L2 3F R 2B' 2L2 3L' 3U' B2 3U' U2 2B' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3B2 2F' R2 3F2 3L 3D2 3U' 2B2 2U2 3B2 3F2 2R F2 L2 R U2 B 2D' 3R' 2R' B2 2B2 D2 B 3U' 3R2 3B2 D2 3F2 2D' 2U' U 3R 3F 3R' 2B 2F 2L2 2R2 3F 2U' 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L B' D' R2 F' R U' R2 B L F2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2
*2. *D2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 U' R2 F' L B' D R'
*3. *D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 F L U2 B D B D2 L
*4. *F' U R U2 B U L B' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2
*5. *R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' L D2 B' R2 F' U L D2 U
*6. *D' U' B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D R' F' L2 B L2 U' R U' L U'
*7. *F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 F D2 L' F D' F L' D U' L2 D'
*8. *L2 R2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L' B U L' D L' D R'
*9. *B R D2 R D' B L F U' D2 B U2 F D2 F D2 F L2 B' U2
*10. *U D' L' U' D' B2 L2 F L' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2
*11. *D2 B L B2 D' R' F2 R2 L' F U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2
*12. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 R' B' F' R' F2 D U2 R2 D F2
*13. *U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R U B U' F' U F2 L F' D'
*14. *U2 L F D' F D' B' U L F R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U2 D' R2 U2
*15. *D R B' R' U2 L2 B' U' L' F L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D
*16. *F L2 B R2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 L' D' F2 R D R' F2 R2 B' U'
*17. *F D' R' B D2 R2 B R' F' D' F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U2 D2
*18. *L2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 D F L2 U' B2 D2 U2 R B2 L' F'
*19. *B' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F L' D' L' R' D' L F2 L R U
*20. *U2 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' R U B' D2 U2 L2 F
*21. *D2 B R2 F2 B2 U' R' B D F' B D2 B R2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2
*22. *B R2 F' R2 F D2 U2 B' R2 F' L B F U' F' D' U' B' D R
*23. *L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 R F' L F2 R B' F' R U L'
*24. *R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B U2 R U2 L' F' U2 R B'
*25. *R U F2 D L' F' R' F' U B2 R' U2 R U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 F2
*26. *L2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' R2 D' R F' D2 U L' B L
*27. *F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 L' B D R D' F' D L U2
*28. *D2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F' L R2 D2 U B R B2 R2 D'
*29. *B F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 R2 F' D F U2 L2 F' U' L2 R' D2 R
*30. *R2 B' U2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 U R2 D F' U L2 D L' F2 D'
*31. *B2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 R B' R F U2 L F R' D' F2
*32. *F2 L F2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 R B' U' R' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 R'
*33. *R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 L R' D' B D U' F' D2 B2 U2 L R'
*34. *D2 B' F' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R' B2 F D' R' B' L D2 R'
*35. *U R' F D B L B R' U' F U' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2
*36. *F' D2 B D B' D B L' F U2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 F'
*37. *F' D2 B2 L2 D R L U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D L2
*38. *F' R2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 F U2 L2 U B2 U L B D U' L' R2 F'
*39. *B2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' D' L' R F2 D2 L U' F U
*40. *U2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B L U B D' F2 R2 F' D L

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R B2 R F2 R' B2 L R2 U2 R' B2 D' L' R2 D' B U L' D2 U2
*2. *F U2 F' L2 F U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L F D B' R' F' L F U' R
*3. *D2 R2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 U R' B' U2 F' D2 F L2 D
*4. *F2 B' D2 B2 U2 D' F L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 B2 L2
*5. *B2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B L F U' R' B2 L U' L2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 R' U2 L F' D2 F2
*2. *U R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 B2 L' U' B' L' R B D2 F' R2 D'
*3. *B2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B U B F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R'
*4. *U2 R2 L U' F R U' D F' L F2 U2 L2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 B D2
*5. *U L2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B U B' L B' U B2 R' B D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 D L' B2 F L2 B R' D2 L2 D' U'
*2. *D2 L R F2 D2 U2 R D2 L' D2 F D F2 R D' B' L' U' B L2
*3. *F' R' U2 B D' L B U' R' F' L2 U D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2
*4. *R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' L' F L' D' L U' R2 U'
*5. *F' D F' B U2 F R U2 L' B' U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' R' B2 U2 B L2 F2 D B' F' L U' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U F' U' R F'
*3. *F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 L' U2 F D2 B D2 L U'
*4. *Fw' Uw' U2 Fw F Uw' F D' U F2 L' D Uw B Fw L' Rw' F2 Uw' F D Fw F D' B2 Fw F' L2 B' U2 L2 B2 Uw2 Fw' D L D' Rw Uw2 B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F R' U2
*3. *L U R' U B U R2 U' D F U2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F B R2 B D2
*4. *D Uw2 B2 F' R' B Rw B' D' L2 D2 U' Rw D' Uw2 U2 L' R Uw' B2 R' Fw2 F' Rw D Fw2 F D L2 R U R2 D2 R2 F2 Uw2 L B2 R B
*5. *Lw2 U' B2 R D' Uw' Rw' D U Bw' Uw' Lw2 Uw2 U' Rw R Uw' Lw2 Fw' F2 U' Lw' D2 U R' Fw' F U' Rw Fw2 F2 L Uw' R' D2 Dw2 B' Fw2 F U R' Uw2 L Dw' Rw R D2 R' D' U Bw Fw' F L Dw' L2 R2 Bw' Dw F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B L B' R U L B' u
*2. *U' R' B L B' R' L' U' B' l r' b
*3. *B L R L' U L' U l' r u
*4. *R' U' L R' B R' B' l' r b u
*5. *L' B' U' B' L' R B' l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (6, 2) / (0, 4) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (2, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, 5) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (3, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U' D' U D L' U D' U' D' U'
*2. *U' R U' R L U R' L U' D' U'
*3. *U L U R' U' R' U D U' D' U'
*4. *R D' U D' U L U L' R' D' U'
*5. *U D L' R' L U L D' U' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 27, 2015)

*2x2BLD: * 22.32[9.36], 25.07[13.29], DNF(29.09)[10.54] = *22.32* good
*3x3BLD: * dnf, 1:17.06[32.82], dnf = *1:17.06*
*4x4BLD: * 6:55.33 [4:12], 6:17.51 [3:40], 5:44.93[3:10] (+2) = *5:44.93* 
*5x5BLD: * 14:35.83 [9:12], DNF [13:12, 6+], DNF[13:30, bad] = *14:35.83*
tried to go fast on nr 2 & 3 without succeeding
*6x6BLD: * DNF [36:15, 90%] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD: * DNF [1:05:10] = *DNF* 
M3/M4 slice one M turn false. It's so easy to grip the wrong slice. I don't like
this event, I think I'll skip it from now on.
*Multi: 10/13 = 7* in 58:21 [40:44]
one: forgot corner memo, one: 3E, one: messup.
I need a few minutes more to rehearse memo once more and solve a little more safely.

*2x2: *18.40, 17.34, 17.69, 21.69, 21.41 = *19.17*
*3x3: *32.97, 41.45, 37.02, 30.05, 45.37 = *37.15* Just slow
*4x4: *7:17.94 [4:12], 6:15.26 [3:32], 6:45.35 [3:46], DNF, DNF = *DNF* (bld)
*5x5: *4:30.86. 4:57.09, 5:50.63


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 27, 2015)

2x2: 5.07, 4.83, 2.86, 4.82, 4.86 = 4.84
3x3: 13.43, 13.71, 11.20, 11.73, 10.45 = 12.12
4x4: 52.06, 48.72, 47.49, 43.42, 44.73 = 46.98
5x5: 1:35.55, 1:25.51, 1:31.44, 1:25.88, 1:46.61 = 1:30.96
megaminx: 1:07.96, 1:10.38, 1:15.10, 1:09.68, 1:19.74 = 1:11.72 
pyraminx: 7.86, 9.59, 7.42, 8.19, 5.40 = 7.82
2bld: 26.08, 30.90, 28.04 = 26.08
3bld: 1:47.61,59.34, dns =* 59.34*
2-4 relay = 1:09.69
2-5 relay = 2:47.35
last 5x5 solve had a pop at 1:08 and i was on OLL 


EDIT DID MY NXT BLD SOLVE 59.34 FIRST SUB ! HELL YESS!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 28, 2015)

*2X2x2:* 6.79 6.86 (6.54) (8.66) 8.43 = *7.36* // Wow, that is fast for me
*3X3X3:* 19.49 20.39 (20.46) 19.10 (18.30) =* 19.66* // Back to CFOP
*4X4X4:* 2:01.31 1:56.09 1:53.94 (1:42.61) (2:04.18) *1:57.11* // Meh
*5X5X5:* 5:06.81 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
*Pyraminx:* 20.72 24.31 (30.01) (16.10) 19.25 = *21.43*


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 28, 2015)

*3x3x3:* (17.72), (13.50), 16.05, 15.42, 15.69 = 15.72
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:26.07, DNF, 1:28.87
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 7:14.98
*5x5x5BLD:* 18:58.77, DNF, 16:51.01


----------



## BoshedCubes (Jan 29, 2015)

2x2: 7.448; 20.086; 18.665; 12.007; 17.736 = *16.136*
3x3: 33.887; 39.628; 38.804; 36.135; 37.820 = *37.856*

The first 2x2 was a PB :3


----------



## h2f (Jan 31, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 1 of 3 in 18:50. 2 cubes had 2 misoriented edges.


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 31, 2015)

*2x2*: 9.55, 8.28, (6.95), (10.22), 7.82 = *8.55*. Done on the 4x4 lol
*3x3*: (12.81), 16.63, 15.70, (18.67), 14.61 = *15.65*
*4x4*: 1:45.75, 2:09.50, 2:21.55, (1:40.20), (2:33.87) = *2:05.60*
*5x5*: (3:12.96), 2:27.29, 2:42.28, (2:20.90), 3:08.65 = *2:46.07*
*OH*: 33.99, (35.92), 34.23, (24.01), 34.01 = *34.08*
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*. Lol. I can't blind for crap right now.


----------



## ICanSolveA3By3 (Jan 31, 2015)

3x3: 37.513, 30.446, (28.590), 34.513, (38.230)=34.157
Pyraminx: (18.594), (12.809), 17.549, 15.017, 13.716=15.427
This was my first competion ever


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 31, 2015)

2x2 Blindfolded: 37.351 DNF 41.948 = 37.351
3x3 Blindfolded: 3:10.239 DNF DNF = 3:10.239


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 31, 2015)

ICanSolveA3By3 said:


> This was my first competion ever



Fun! Welcome!


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

2x2x2 = (DNF(7.00)), 5.86, (2.71), 5.70, 5.64 *= 5.73*
3x3x3 = (14.71), (23.28), 18.82, 20.28, 16.11 *= 18.40*
4x4x4 = (1:54.81), 1:31.26, (1:28.74), 1:40.71, 1:43.81 *= 1:38.59*
5x5x5 = (3:42.47), 3:01.33, 3:16.37, 3:16.74, (2:48.88) *= 3:11.48*
Pyraminx = 8.53, (11.40+), (6.61), 8.14, 8.38 *8.35*
MBLD = 8/10 54:17.xx[34:xx.xx] *6 points*


----------



## DuLe (Feb 1, 2015)

*333*: 17.27, (20.01), (16.92), 18.23, 17.69 = *17.72*
*222*: (7.12), 6.57, (5.24), 5.71, 5.36 = *5.88*
*444*: (1:14.50), 1:16.29, 1:19.93, 1:17.67, (1:22.84) = *1:17.96*
*555*: 2:31.51, 2:48.58, (2:49.73), (2:08.79), 2:30.10 = *2:36.73*
*333 BLD*: (3:29.75), 2:12.93, (2:49.97) = *2:12.93*
*333 OH*: 41.35, 37.15, 52.32, (36.19), (54.71) = *43.61*
*PYRAM*: 4.10, (DNF), (4.06), 5.77, 6.32 = *5.40*
*SKEWB*: (16.86), 18.91, 19.52, (23.15), 20.62 = *19.68*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> MBLD = *8/10 54:17.xx[34:xx.xx]*



Good! How come you compete in Multi but not in 3x3bld? 
(I see it is the same in (1) official comp).

... and please write 8/10 *= 6* ...
which will make it easier for me (as the result calc program will understand your result then)


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Good! How come you compete in Multi but not in 3x3bld?
> (I see it is the same in (1) official comp).
> 
> ... and please write 8/10 *= 6* ...
> which will make it easier for me (as the result calc program will understand your result then)


Will do! I could only go for one day on that comp, 3bld was on the first day.

As for this comp, I never got round to it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 3, 2015)

Resuls: congrats to EMI, Cale and Iggy

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.73 Iggy
 2.95 EMI
 3.06 Matei N.
 3.59 bh13
 3.95 G2013
 4.09 Tx789
 4.20 giorgi
 4.23 pantu2000
 4.71 thatkid
 4.81 ichcubegern
 4.84 SirWaffle
 4.88 Cale S
 4.93 sneaklyfox
 4.98 CyanSandwich
 5.10 pdilla
 5.73 Berd
 5.83 bjs5890
 5.88 DuLe
 5.95 Andrew Clayton
 6.62 ickathu
 7.18 Schmidt
 7.36 MarcelP
 7.42 Kenneth Svendson
 7.51 Mike Hughey
 8.55 notfeliks
 8.90 d4m1no
 9.54 Z0chary
 10.06 h2f
 16.13 BoshedCubes
 19.17 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 10.16 EMI
 11.61 Iggy
 12.12 SirWaffle
 12.25 giorgi
 13.33 sneaklyfox
 13.42 typeman5
 13.57 ichcubegern
 13.60 bjs5890
 13.81 pdilla
 13.91 G2013
 14.75 bh13
 15.65 notfeliks
 15.72 cmhardw
 16.45 pantu2000
 16.64 Cale S
 17.42 Tx789
 17.58 Kenneth Svendson
 17.73 DuLe
 17.81 Matei N.
 18.12 Andrew Clayton
 18.40 Berd
 18.46 thatkid
 18.49 CyanSandwich
 18.98 ickathu
 19.52 Schmidt
 19.66 MarcelP
 21.55 Perff
 21.58 Mike Hughey
 22.46 d4m1no
 23.03 h2f
 25.14 Ordway Persyn
 27.65 garrettrogers02
 27.90 xlmmaarten
 34.15 ICanSolveA3By3
 37.15 MatsBergsten
 37.58 BoshedCubes
*4x4x4*(23)

 39.85 EMI
 44.24 Iggy
 46.98 SirWaffle
 56.91 pdilla
 58.28 G2013
 1:02.00 ichcubegern
 1:04.02 sneaklyfox
 1:04.93 bh13
 1:05.63 thatkid
 1:07.90 Cale S
 1:10.07 ickathu
 1:12.69 bjs5890
 1:13.08 Tx789
 1:17.24 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.96 DuLe
 1:26.19 Ordway Persyn
 1:26.30 h2f
 1:28.34 Schmidt
 1:33.31 CyanSandwich
 1:38.59 Berd
 1:57.11 MarcelP
 2:05.60 notfeliks
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:24.40 EMI
 1:30.96 SirWaffle
 2:24.51 Cale S
 2:24.92 d4m1no
 2:27.24 alex_eu0606
 2:27.86 ickathu
 2:36.73 DuLe
 2:41.12 thatkid
 2:42.80 bjs5890
 2:46.07 notfeliks
 2:51.63 CyanSandwich
 3:11.48 Berd
 3:21.99 sneaklyfox
 3:42.46 h2f
 DNF MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(1)

 DNF h2f
*3x3 one handed*(12)

 18.59 EMI
 22.16 Iggy
 26.29 sneaklyfox
 30.45 bjs5890
 34.08 notfeliks
 37.92 thatkid
 39.09 Matei N.
 43.61 DuLe
 47.51 d4m1no
 53.76 ickathu
 54.11 Schmidt
 1:04.58 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:30.25 Kenneth Svendson
 1:56.89 EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 8.44 EMI
 20.84 Mike Hughey
 22.32 MatsBergsten
 22.81 Cale S
 23.46 Matei N.
 26.08 SirWaffle
 37.35 Rocky0701
 39.65 bjs5890
 39.98 G2013
 54.47 h2f
 DNF d4m1no
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 30.92 Iggy
 59.34 SirWaffle
 1:00.64 Mike Hughey
 1:10.66 Cale S
 1:17.06 MatsBergsten
 1:24.72 EMI
 1:26.07 cmhardw
 2:12.93 DuLe
 2:24.31 Adi Rosu
 3:10.23 Rocky0701
 3:46.65 h2f
 DNF G2013
 DNF notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:44.93 MatsBergsten
 7:14.98 cmhardw
 8:17.30 EMI
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:20.22 Cale S
14:35.83 MatsBergsten
16:51.01 cmhardw
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

17/21 (58:55)  CyanSandwich
10/13 (58:21)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (54:17)  Berd
1/2 ( 4:22)  EMI
1/3 (18:50)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 52.74 EMI
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:00.26 EMI
 1:06.05 Iggy
 1:09.69 SirWaffle
 1:11.28 bh13
 1:30.88 Cale S
 1:32.55 sneaklyfox
 1:33.15 thatkid
 1:40.64 Matei N.
 1:42.78 bjs5890
 1:47.55 Kenneth Svendson
 1:54.82 pantu2000
 2:31.14 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:22.53 EMI
 2:47.35 SirWaffle
 4:16.41 Cale S
 4:21.53 thatkid
 4:30.36 pantu2000
 4:40.51 bjs5890
 4:47.65 Kenneth Svendson
 5:10.39 alex_eu0606
 7:15.84 h2f
*Magic*(2)

 2.33 Schmidt
 2.83 Tx789
*Skewb*(9)

 5.30 Cale S
 6.91 EMI
 7.51 alex_eu0606
 7.55 Matei N.
 8.47 Tx789
 10.95 pantu2000
 10.95 CyanSandwich
 19.68 DuLe
 20.45 Schmidt
*Clock*(3)

 9.56 Perff
 14.20 EMI
 16.59 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.77 Iggy
 5.40 DuLe
 5.61 ickathu
 5.80 bh13
 6.11 sneaklyfox
 7.01 Tx789
 7.23 pantu2000
 7.29 Cale S
 7.32 EMI
 7.82 SirWaffle
 8.11 Matei N.
 8.35 Berd
 14.68 bjs5890
 15.42 ICanSolveA3By3
 15.86 Schmidt
 17.78 Ordway Persyn
 20.73 CyanSandwich
 21.43 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:06.38 Iggy
 1:11.72 SirWaffle
 1:38.63 EMI
 2:16.97 Cale S
 2:22.40 ickathu
 2:53.87 alex_eu0606
 3:19.39 bjs5890
*Square-1*(6)

 17.00 EMI
 23.11 Iggy
 30.45 Cale S
 43.81 Tx789
 48.03 Matei N.
 1:25.51 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 Cale S
26 guusrs
26 okayama
27 Kit Clement
28 Adi Rosu
29 EMI
29 ichcubegern
32 TheDubDubJr
34 Mike Hughey
44 h2f
61 Tx789

*Contest results*

276 EMI
236 Cale S
182 Iggy
174 SirWaffle
128 MatsBergsten
124 CyanSandwich
124 sneaklyfox
123 bjs5890
107 DuLe
107 Tx789
106 bh13
103 thatkid
101 Matei N.
94 ickathu
94 ichcubegern
93 G2013
89 Berd
83 h2f
82 pantu2000
73 pdilla
72 notfeliks
64 Kenneth Svendson
63 Mike Hughey
62 Schmidt
62 giorgi
61 cmhardw
48 d4m1no
41 MarcelP
36 alex_eu0606
34 typeman5
34 Andrew Clayton
27 Adi Rosu
26 Ordway Persyn
20 okayama
20 guusrs
18 Perff
18 Kit Clement
17 Rocky0701
14 TheDubDubJr
13 ICanSolveA3By3
8 BoshedCubes
8 garrettrogers02
7 xlmmaarten
6 Z0chary


----------



## Jrpg15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Pyraminx: 4.19, 3.84, (DNF), 4.71, (3.43) = 4.25 ao5


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2015)

Jrpg15 said:


> Pyraminx: 4.19, 3.84, (DNF), 4.71, (3.43) = 4.25 ao5



this contest has already ended, try the most recent: 2015-07


----------

